# Danger in Poudre canyon



## pulser955 (Apr 18, 2009)

I did a ride up poudre canyon today around 11am. I road up the stove prairie rd. and back. On the way back 2 buses from a rafting company tried to force me off the road. I normally take the lane till i here some one behind me and move over to give them room to pass. I almost never have problems in the canyon like this.
So i here the buses behind me and i can tell there coming up fast so i move over to the white line. Well the first one comes up on me with out slowing down and when i get about half way down the bus it starts to push me off the road. Its about 3 in from my shoulder and still getting closer. I'm now on the edge of the pavement over the white line i have maybe an inch before i go off on to dirt. Just as i get to the back of the bus it crosses the white line and tries to wag the trailer to hit me but it just misses me as it goes bye. The second bus is only a few seconds behind it and does exactly the same thing. 
After they go bye i see one bus pull over and 3 guys get out to check the trailer. I guess the boats were lose so glad they didn't fall on me. I slowed down and tried to see the company name but there wasn't any. At this point I'm pissed and i take the hole lane and force any one behind me to figure a way past. When i get to the bottom of the canyon the bus goes by me agen vary close doing latest 60. So any one in the canyon be careful.


----------



## laxama (Dec 14, 2008)

Glad to hear that you're ok. Were you able to get a license plate number at least?


----------



## pulser955 (Apr 18, 2009)

No i didn't get a any numbers. I was thinking about driving up the canyon today to see if i could find them agen.


----------



## MarshallH1987 (Jun 17, 2009)

Get a cement truck and run their busses off the road.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

so they almost ran u off the road...they stopped...and u didnt talk to them or get a license plate.....ok


----------



## deionychus (May 10, 2006)

And to exact your vengence, you then piss off any other motorist who comes along behind you. Well planned.


----------

